# Second Aussie - Journal



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

I am writing this thread to document my experiences with adding a second Aussie.

Currently, I have placed deposits on two litters. The reason for this is if one pup doesn't pass the CERF exam or temperment isn't aligned with what I am looking for, I wouldn't want to miss out on the other litter.

One litter is confirmation based pedigree, whereas the other litter (due date: Nov 5-10), is more versatile. It is important to note: My current Aussie has 2 WTCH parents, so I want an Aussie who is a bit more low key. 

The goal: Current structure, no glaring fault, muscular (not overdone bone), good temperment. 

Sex: male

Here are some pictures from the first litter:

Grey Merle 1




























Grey Merle 2





































Grey Merle 3




























Based on these pictures, I like 1 and 3. 1 has a nice merle pattern, and does have enough color over his eye (hard to see from the pictures).

Hopefully, I will have some pictures of the other ones soon, or an update on these merles.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Puppiesssss. 

I like three the most. 

Good luck on your decision.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

I like the 1st and 3rd one as well. Still too early too tell, the eyes haven't even opened yet.
Plus, another litter in a few days >.>


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

surftb15 said:


> I like the 1st and 3rd one as well. Still too early too tell, the eyes haven't even opened yet.
> Plus, another litter in a few days >.>


Yeah, a lot can change in 8 weeks. 

Can't wait to see the next litter!


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Both are red factored too, so hopefully there will be a red merle male


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Color wise I like the third blue merle the most his head has the most flashy markings, lets see how structure turns out on these pups.
All of them have good color coverage over their body, On pup 1 I would consider that white "predominant" on the head, tho his pigment looks great.


----------



## dbulick (May 10, 2010)

Isn't having predominately white around the eyes or ears a disqualifying fault in Aussies?


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Yea, but the first one does have enough color. Just hard to see now. I like the third one as well.
The second litter I am looking at will be born over the weekend, so we will see what that brings. Both parents are red factored, so hoping for a red merle male.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Cuteness overload:
Pups @ 3 weeks.

1:















































2:


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

2 cnt:










3:


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Blue Merle numero uno is still my pick.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Yep. I like 1 and 2.
Now the second litter was just born, 10 PUPS.
6 blue merle males, 1 red tri male, 2 red tri females, 1 blue merle female!
Wow.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Puppy cuteness overload! I don,t know how you will be able to choose. Hopefully, their temperament will be vastly different and the choice will get clearer over time. For now, you could send me any or all of them to cuddle 24/7. I can't resist merle puppies!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Eeee Puppycute overload....No fair yer gonna make me want a Puppy and I can't have another dog! No way no high must have space open for fostering! ARGH! Think its time to contact my foster Group and tell em to send me something cute to cuddle LMAO!


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

The other litter breeder gave me a phone call and has 3 pups that I might be interested in. Nice bone and structure.
Still early too tell though. However, I hope to get some pictures of them tonight. We will see, and I will go from there.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Update:

Here are pictures from the second litter. I think I have made my decision, what do you guys think?


----------



## dbulick (May 10, 2010)

Just from looks I would go with the one in the 4th picture from the 2nd litter.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

I'd take them all, but then again I won't have to potty train the lot...


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I really like the pups in pictures 1 and 4 from the second litter. 

It's hard to tell how many pups are listed there, though! haha.


----------



## dbulick (May 10, 2010)

The potty training on our aussie pup must have been the easiest potty training ever. I thinks he had 2 accidents in the house ever. Now getting up every 3 hours or so to take her out at night definitely was the worst part.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

(my counting was still right so what I had written before still stands) I don't like pics 2 and 3, but the rest are great!


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Keechak,
Pic number 2 and 3 is going to be a pet home now. Its a bit dilute.





















DJEtzel said:


> I really like the pups in pictures 1 and 4 from the second litter.
> 
> It's hard to tell how many pups are listed there, though! haha.


Well, I am going with litter number 2 officially.

I already have a registered name 

BTW> the Aussie with no white on the face will look similar to this pup (different head)


----------



## dbulick (May 10, 2010)

That is the one I liked, gives it a quite different/interesting look.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

are the two newest pic of two more pups rom the litter? you gotta lable them it's hard to tell sometimes. just lable them Blue merle 1, blue Merle 2 ect.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes. let me label you my favorites now (all from Litter 2, which is my final decision)

Blue Merle 1 (no white. RIP dude)



















Blue Merle 2



















Blue Merle 3


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

And that would be my order of likes too. I LOVE the copper on Blue Merle 1 but I also LOVE the perfect blaze on Blue merle 2, Blue merle three is over all very nice with a nice wide collar but his face just don't have anything to make him stand out.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Keechak!!!

I am leaning towards pup 1 or 2. I get the pick of the litter (the breeder is choicing a bitch), so she is allowing me to pick second. 

I decided with a male because I don't want to deal with heat cycles, so I think the responsible thing to do (especially because I don't live in an entirely rural area) is to pick a male.


----------



## dbulick (May 10, 2010)

Then you do or do not plan to get the male neutered?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

dbulick said:


> Then you do or do not plan to get the male neutered?


I'm fairly certain he's not neutering.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes, no plans to neuter.
The dog is being sold as a co-ownership contract. The pedigree is VERY strong and has produced very versatile dogs. The bitch of this litter has only had 2 previous litters, and this is her last. 
Since I am getting a show quality pup, the owner of this kennel would like to leave the option open of a future litter due to blood lines, etc.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

That's what I had figured. 

What are your plans for showing? Are you going into the ring or the field? Both? You said he was from versatile lines, that'd be cool


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Well, right now my interest is:

1) Confirmation 
1) Herding
3) Obedience

confirmation and herding will be the primary focus. The dam and sire both have titles on Cattle, Sheep, Ducks. But are not at the WTCH level, yet. But that is what I am going to do.

The pup will have good movement and structure, so I will start showing in the 2-4 month class just for fun. Even though it doesn't count towards Championship status. I have never shown a dog before!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I've never shown a dog before either, but I'm looking forward to it. 

Looking forward to seeing what you accomplish with your Aussie, too.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

I can't wait to see yours 
Maybe I will see you at an Event in the spring time


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

That would be very awesome, and very likely.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

DJ are you going to Aussie nationals next year? Hawk and I will be there it'll be in West Bend WI, that's near Millwaukee.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Keechak said:


> DJ are you going to Aussie nationals next year? Hawk and I will be there it'll be in West Bend WI, that's near Millwaukee.


If all goes accordingly and my nerves don't kill me. I wouldn't miss it.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Keechak said:


> DJ are you going to Aussie nationals next year? Hawk and I will be there it'll be in West Bend WI, that's near Millwaukee.


No way. Thats super close.

Keechak, what venues will you compete with Hawk?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

surftb15 said:


> No way. Thats super close.
> 
> Keechak, what venues will you compete with Hawk?


Yuh it is. Only like an 8 hour drive for us. 

Where are you located?


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

10 - 12 hours, not too bad.
Make a mini-vacation out of it


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

surftb15 said:


> No way. Thats super close.
> 
> Keechak, what venues will you compete with Hawk?


Tracking, Herding, Obedience, Agility, and Conformation 
I do AKC and ASCA (ASCA mainly in conformation)


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

So I take it you will be there every day 

DO you have a recent pic of Hawkeyes movement in the ring?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

This is the most recient it was taken about 2 months ago,


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow, perfect.

Has Hawkeye ever forged or overreached? I think that may be my two issues that I'm concerned about.

I'm taking my fixed male to conformation classes to get a feel for things. Never shown in Confomration.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

nope he has never overreached, his foot timing is perfect and always has been, by forging do you mean gaiting ahead of me? yes sometimes he will do that I'll let him do whatever he wants as long as he's looking good lol.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes, that is what I meant. Wow, hawkeye looks good in the ring!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Here he is at 9 months old, still has perfect foot timing, tho he went butt high for about 3 months and this is the worst of it, lol I'm SOOO glad those akward puppy uglies are over.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Haha.
Still for 9 months, pretty boy.
I am just getting used to these show lines. Seems that the dogs, particullary the males, mature a lot faster then what I am used to. My working male doesn't even have a coat or bone like hawkeye NOW, and hes 14 months!


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Guys, very disappointing news.

Blue Merle 1 from litter number 2 lost his life today.

:-(


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

surftb15 said:


> Guys, very disappointing news.
> 
> Blue Merle 1 from litter number 2 lost his life today.
> 
> :-(


Poor baby!  Very disappointing AND sad.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

he had a portal caval shunt and was unable to gain weight, even though he was the heaviest in the litter. Just went donwhill from there. The breeder called me in tears.

Very sad, as I was immediately attracted to him.

With heavy heart, I have decided to consider 1 pup out of the first litter. I will be receiving updated pictures tomorrow (@ 4 weeks) and will post them here.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

That's terrible. 

Can't wait to see new pictures from the first litter, though.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

I am very sad over this loss. He was a beautiful pup, and weighed more then his litter mates.

I am going to consider litter 1 now, though, just because I don't know if these pups are healthy. I can understanding loosing an underweight pup (5oz), but loosing a pup like that makes me wonder. Liver schunts are normal, but what if some genetic issues cropped up in this entire litter? 

I think I have narrowed my pup choice down to two though, 1 from litter 1, and 1 from litter 2.

I guess you can say, above anything else, is that feel conflicted. This breeder has produced great litters, but I don't want to take a chance health wise. I know having a puppy born with a shunt is out of her control, but I don't know if its even worth taking that risk.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Here is pup 1 from litter 1



























































































So, what does everyone think? Blue merle 1 from litter 1 or blue merle 2 from litter 2?
I spoke to my vet briefly, and she seemed a bit hesitant over ltter 2. I have an appt to speak to her tomorrow over the phone, so we will see then.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I think you should hold off judgement untill a) Litter 1 is at least 7 weeks old b) you find out if that type of liver shunt has a high hereditary component or not.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Good point. I will speak to my vet tomorrow morning before this herding event I travelled too. Just reviewing the rulebook now, its a border collie sanctioned event.

There is one more litter I may consider:

http://www.airborneaussies.com/Available.html

Do you like that pup from litter 1?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I do like that pup from litter one (Number two still has my eye more but that could change). how old are they now around 3 weeks right?


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Yep, around 4 weeks.

I know the breeder for Airborne, so I may consider that.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

That airborn litter looks really nice, both dam and sire are beautiful with great type, I dont know much about the dogs in the pedigree but I like that there seems to be a lot of versatility in the line.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Okay guys,
I spoke to my vet.
She said if both puppies have expressed a liver schunt during development, there is a low chance that another puppy will have a shunt. But...there is a risk there.
She mentioned that I should ask the breeder for a payment plan to make sure a shunt doesn't develop after 6 months (which is also common). Once I get the puppy, she can do an abdomen ultrasound to clear it of all defects. 
Should I do that?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Do you think you could see if the breeder will add something to the health guarantee of this litter (and maybe others) to include refund/replacement should a shunt pop up?


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Well...I can try. But I will call her tomorrow to ask to do a payment plan for the first 6 months. Once my vet clears of shunt, then I will send her a final payment.
Might be a ticky tacky situation though. We will see.
The other grey merle is nice, very BEEFY. Good structure and angles."
Your friend from Thornapple is good friends with that breeder, LOL.

Tomorrow my male will get an STD


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

surftb15 said:


> Tomorrow my male will get an STD


for those of you not in the aussie world, "STD" means "Started Trial Dog" It's the first level of stock work.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Keechak said:


> for those of you not in the aussie world, "STD" means "Started Trial Dog" It's the first level of stock work.


Thank you. I was trying to be mature, but admit I did snicker.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Keechak said:


> for those of you not in the aussie world, "STD" means "Started Trial Dog" It's the first level of stock work.



I tried to make a joke, LOL.
Keechak, do you think that black spot under grey merle 1 from litter 1 is a problem? I know merling around the eyes is normal (expected), but do you think that detracts from the pup?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't think it will detract from his look at all, he's got a nice black spot on his left temple to balance it out.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Okay. Thanks for your advice.
Feel free to send me Hawkeye at any time, LOL 

Btw. Do you think I can ask to pay the breeder in installements to make sure the pup maintains week after 8 weeks?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

surftb15 said:


> Okay. Thanks for your advice.
> Feel free to send me Hawkeye at any time, LOL
> 
> Btw. Do you think I can ask to pay the breeder in installements to make sure the pup maintains week after 8 weeks?


It depends on your relationship with the breeder


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Good point, I just spoke to her on the phone a few times. Don't want to burn a bridge if she is "offended", but my vet said she would feel more comfortable if I purchased the price and paid her over the next months. Liver shunts can occur as the liver continues to develop.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

and I would suggest you don't post about weather the breeder accepts your payment proposal or not, that kinda thing is very personal for the breeder and you.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Of course I won't post it.
But if i don't post about it, then people will obviosuly know


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

In Started course, Bernie scored an 88 today. Pretty good. You need a 66 to pass. I didn't want to run more then once, and turn him off of sheep. Especially this young of age.
88 is good for me.
Also, he worked with his border collie friend aftewards, and had a blast. He almost got her pregnant when he was a year, LOL.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok here are some pix (no puppies, LOL).














































Bernie is pretty damn agressive. They gave him this nickame: Bernie the Border Aussie.

LOL. He stays with the sheep longer then most Aussies at the place.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

More pix


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Guys,
I am not going to be considering litter 2 at this time. I didn't even mention a payment arraingament to the breeder, but she said some things that kind of made me shocked. 

Instead of litter 2, I am going to consider this cross:

http://www.ranchmott.com/Puppies/puppies.html

Cross due in January.

So I have it down to Puppy 1 from litter 1 or a future dog due in January.
Thornapple said tht all pups from litter 1 are nice, and that grey merle is very playful with every dog. On his first temparement evaluation, he has no dominance issues but is VERY energetic. Still too young to make judgements yet, but if he keeps acting this way, I will be picking him up at my next ASCA herding event on dec 18


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

FYI: litter 2 lost another pup, so that is why I am looking elsewhere (possibly)


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

OK guys.

I am posting another update. It does not appear that I would be going with either litter on this thread. With good reason.

My male is a VERY. VERY. VERY high drive Aussie. He is a great dog, but he is a lot of Aussie. He shows the same tendancies of a border collie (which I like), but he is a lot to handle. In fact, he was nicknamed "Bernie the Border Aussie" at his herding school.

With each litter I posted, each breeder was focused on the conformation aspect of an Aussie. While I do want to get into conformation, I also want a pup who will be my current males partner in crime. Hence, the dogs registered name would be "Partner in Crime". Ultimately, conformation dogs are very low key comparatively, and I don't know how well these temperaments will mix.

I also don't want to run into a kennel situation. Most of the conformation breeders aren't active with their dogs. I am out 4+ hours a day with my male. This is what I love about an Aussie, you really develop this strong bond. I don't think show breeders are that focused on the performance aspect that I enjoy. 

Being that this dog will be paired in a male/male household, I really need a nice temparament. Sometimes, show breeders care more about structure then they do temparement. Don't jump on me breeders about this.

I want each dog to want to be with each other and want to be active with each other.

Keechak has been very helpful, and it seems that I am going to wait for a litter from her breeder. Its the same bitch where Hawkeye came from. So, I will have Hawkeyes sibling. The cross will produce dogs with excellent movement, structure, and will be able to work and hold their own in the breed ring. Simply perfect for what I need.

Her breeder really cares about an Aussie, and spoke to me on the phone for 45+ minutes about her program. I know she can find the right dog for me. Even though the dog won't be born for 2 months, the wait is worth it. i can work on some obedience things with my male until then.

The other point that I would like to make is that I am not going all over the place in regards to breeders. But the decision to add a second dog has to be done with care.The worst thing that could happen would be to have two males who don't get along and need to be seperated.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

The litter will be 3/4 siblings to Hawkeye


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Very excited about that litter.
The first litter just turned 5 weeks: here are some pix:

Blue merle 1:

Offside










showside:










face:










Blue merle 2:

offside:










showside:


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I like blue merle #2


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes, but his offside might have a dilute marking.
At any rate,I will be waiting for Keechak's breeder liter I think.
I have to keep reminding myself "every pup is cute" LOL.
Because now I see these and I want them right away, LOL.


----------



## dbulick (May 10, 2010)

Is it just me or do their heads not look quite right? Too short of nose maybe?


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Well, they are still only 5 weeks, so give it 2 weeks till you can see their heads.
Right now they are just like guinea pigs


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Had a chance to meet blue merle 1 and I like him.
ugh.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

surftb15 said:


> Had a chance to meet blue merle 1 and I like him.
> ugh.


He is nice looking, but wait till he's 8 weeks for another look. I Think the second blue merle has too many color faults.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Yea, I would agree.
Really at this stage I would only consider blue merle 1 or brittaXice.
Need to see how temperament turns out


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Guys here is the two grey merle boys I like:

Grey Merle 1:





































Grey Merle 2:





































^That white ear will fill out grey.

Grey merle 2 has more substance, neck, and angles.


----------



## dbulick (May 10, 2010)

#1 has a more intense/inquisitive expression that I like. #2 seems very kinda mellow/disinterested.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

#1 has MUCH better color I also like his head better. I would fault him on a lack of arc to the neck and not as nice of a front
#2 has a much better neck like you said, his topline also looks nicer. I would fault him on a very obvious white ear and looks like he may be toeing out more in the rear. #2's nose may not ever fill in ether but that's very minor for a merle and only would be a problem if it's more than 1/3rd pink as an adult.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

I like 2 a lot better structure wise. His ear will probably turn grey in due time.
The color on 1 is better, but his structure is not as good.

I like this litter for conformation prospect, but I just don't know what to do.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

have you posted these two on the aussie board for others aussie people to see?


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Yea and everyone said Grey Merle 2 looks awesome. Not overdone with perfect structure.

The breeder says he is VERY Energetic, not bossy, and has that "look at me" attitude. Middle of the pack. That is kind of what I'm looking for

Color may be deceiving because if you look from other angles, his copper is pretty around that left eye. 

Thursday I will pick up the pup at a herding event she is going to.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

yes I agree he's not overdone at all in any area, and he looks _really_ nice structurally. Even with his little round puppy bellie lol. Have you seen him gaitting at all?


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Yea, he has ample side gait.

I think Puppy 2 may be my new boy. He seems like he has good temperament and will show very well.

his side gait reminds me of:










I'll try to have her take some pictures.


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

They are both adorable. I can't wait for lots and lots of pics of whatever dog you eventually get. 

Question, though. What's the difference between grey merle and blue merle?


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

nothing  Both the same

Blue merle is correct terminology, grey merle is not. Grey Merle is just common to say


----------



## dbulick (May 10, 2010)

I think you will be doing well going with the 2nd pup.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Yea I like the temparement of blue dog 2.
That is the one I'm going with, officially.
Will be picking him up on Friday, just in time for an Xmas picture.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Awh, can't wait to see Surf! 

Shelly's getting back to me tonight. I'm a nervous wreck!


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Yea I'm excited. I love the guys temparement. He's super confident and has this spunk to him: "look at me Littermates, I have a ball, you don't." I kind of like that.

Let me know how the conversation with Shelly goes. Just be honest with the goals of your pup. You're going to get a great pup in that litter, they have some striking pups.

btw: this is the way I picture his movement to be as an adult


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

surftb15 said:


> btw: this is the way I picture his movement to be as an adult


That dog has bad movement, he is crossing over and overreaching


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

yea overreaching but that can also be corrected by handler


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

The gaiting puppy you posted has good movement, lets not hope for movement like the second dog.  lets hope for movement like this instead


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

thats perfect movement.
DJE, waht did Shelly say?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

surftb15 said:


> thats perfect movement.
> DJE, waht did Shelly say?


Still no call/email.  but she said she would.

I'm hoping she's just busy with the pups. I heard they started escaping the whelping box today.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Whats tehe word?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Still nothing.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm sure she is still busy.

Good luck ! Let me know her your conversation goes. Shelly has great pups with strong conformation lines.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Update??!?!?!?!:whoo:


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Heard from her yesterday. She asked lots of questions and was going to talk it over with an Andrea? I believe, check my references, and get back to me.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh nice.
Did you feel comfortable with her breeding program?
What is your next step?

I am picking up my new Ausse friday.
So excited.
Was waiting for a male with the right temparment, and this is him.


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

surftb15 said:


> Oh nice.
> I am picking up my new Ausse friday.
> So excited.
> Was waiting for a male with the right temparment, and this is him.


Yayyy! So excited! Pictures pictures pictures!!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

surftb15 said:


> Oh nice.
> Did you feel comfortable with her breeding program?
> What is your next step?
> 
> ...


Next step is waiting for her to get back to me.  

Then if I'm approved and don't need a home visit, I'll be placing a deposit.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Next step is waiting for her to get back to me.
> 
> Then if I'm approved and don't need a home visit, I'll be placing a deposit.


Nice!!!
Home visit? Wow. Shes thorough!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

surftb15 said:


> Nice!!!
> Home visit? Wow. Shes thorough!


Haha, yes. She either wanted good references from the dog community or a friend to drop by for a home visit. 

I don't know exactly what kind of references she was looking for, but I gave her rescue references. I told her I'd be fine with a visit too though, so we'll see!


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice.
Would you get a pup from that litter if presented with the opportunity?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

surftb15 said:


> Nice.
> Would you get a pup from that litter if presented with the opportunity?


Assuming the answers to the questions I recently emailed her are in accordance with what I'm looking for, yes absolutely. I have my eye on a couple right now, but haven't seen new pictures in a week or so.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

What did u ask?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I asked about progeny/relatives with epi and other similar issues, asked about breeding rights, deposit rules, and health guarantee that I remember. I may have asked a few more questions, but I suck in the memory department. 

So obviously, if she gets back to me and is like "Oh, 5 pup from the sire have had EPI and 2 from the dam, there's no health guarantee, and you can't breed her" then I'm gonna pass.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice. Let us know her response.

If its a show pup you prob will get breeding rights depending on the bitch.

In my contract I just signed the owner of the litter gets breeding rights at 30 months to a pup of her choice if the OFA are good or higher. I can never breed him unless it is with her permission.

tomorrow, tommorrow, is only a day away.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

That is pix of his dad moving. He seems a bit overdone, so my boy got his moms genes.
nice movement tho


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

surftb15 said:


> That is pix of his dad moving. He seems a bit overdone, so my boy got his moms genes.
> nice movement tho


He has just got gorgeous movement very nice. He seems a tad overdone in coat (which makes his bone look overdone too but I think his bone is probably just fine under all that fluff) but he is overall a very nice looking guy.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Just picked up my boy. He's awesome.was the hit of the show.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

get them pictures up!


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Here is *DUDE.*

Drove in the car for 3 hours and was an absolute joy. Loves being in his crate










He was the hit of the dog show. Everyone wanted to pet him and take there pic with him.










A senior ASCA judge was looking to buy him from Heather if I didn't come. The lady said he has real nice ample movement and is VERY VERY VERY flasy. Super energetic, super playful, a great dog. He just romped with my older male for a good 30 minutes and now they're both sleeping.


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

I love that all black ear. So cute!


----------



## dbulick (May 10, 2010)

Is his left ear mereled and just very light, or is it white?


----------



## sarahspins (Apr 6, 2009)

It looks merled to me... my aussie's right ear (and face) was practically white when she was a baby but it has all darkened in nicely... and it's clearly merled (one of only a few merled spots on her though)


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Half white, half merle for now. It should fill in all blue merle in a couple of weeks.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Full day with pup report:










This pup is AUSS-ome. Very confident. Very bold pup. Haven't had an attitude like that in a pup -most grow into it.

As far as temparament, him and my older male are COMPLETELY different.

Even as a pup, my older male was, and still is, all work, no play. He is all play,no work. Even though he showed some ability to work on ducks, he's more free spirited. 

He has great movement, too. Very ample side gait.

We went on an hour walk and he loves being on lead and stacks freely when you stop.

I didn't put him on a chocker yet because I am going to develop some trust first.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I can see wheels turning behind those eyes.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes. 
Meanwhile I still can't come up with a good name for him.
I was thinking Frost or Panther. Something not common.
Any suggestions?


----------



## dbulick (May 10, 2010)

I wanted a male to name him Zieg.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

How about "Faust" or "Bagel"?


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

In other news,
This dog is ****ing hilarious. He managed to drag my shoe up a flight of stairs, LOL.
Much more playful then my older boy ever was. Half the time hes like "wut".LOL.
I haven't found a name that fits him yet.
hmmm


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

He looks like a Trevor to me for some reason. Don't ask me why, that name just popped into my head when I looked at his picture.

I was looking up names that meant "mischief" and got this. 

Loki (Loke-ie): Loki is a mischavis north smith god.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Micky! I really want to use Mike for a dog, but that was my father's name so it's probably not going to happen.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

I like Loki.

Now I have the hard "2 week period" where my older male dominates the young pup. At fine, he was fine with him. But now, he's asserting his alpha. poor little pup wants to sleep on the bed but is stuck in the crate for now. He keeps looking up and my older male is teasing him.

The young one is soooooo different. Its almost night and day. My older male, even as a pup, was all work no play. This pup is all play, maybe work, but mostly play.

Crazy. I like his temperament a lot though. It was what I was looking for. I just hope my male learns how to play better, LOL.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

I think I will name him "patch" due tochis one black ear.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Patch fits I think.

Day two update:

My male has slowly warmed up to him. He still asserts his alpha at home, but on neutral ground he plays easy.

This particular pup is AUSS-ome. He just jumps right in your lap. And loves being around me. When my male plays rough, he DOES NOT quite. quite the confident little guy.

He's good on leash. Going to try using a choker lead next week for some gaiting work. Right now, I just want him to be carefree.










This picture sums up the day. They were playing chase and then my older male would jump on the bed teasing young pup.
Young pup can't jump up yte.
:doh:


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

surftb15 said:


> This picture sums up the day. They were playing chase and then my older male would jump on the bed teasing young pup.
> Young pup can't jump up yte.
> :doh:


You need to surprise them with a set of pet stairs...


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

two more pix:










Yes, he has a dog coat on. Too cold for young pup in the snow..










Yes, he climbed up the stairs then slid all the way down!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow Surf, he is just TOOOOO cute!


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

He's a great pup.
He will do great in the breed ring, but I am seeing him more as an active or performance dog the alst few days.. His structure, gait, and everything is top notch. But hes so energetic and full of life that I see him doing well in other venues too.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

surftb15 said:


> He's a great pup.
> He will do great in the breed ring, but I am seeing him more as an active or performance dog the alst few days.. His structure, gait, and everything is top notch. But hes so energetic and full of life that I see him doing well in other venues too.


That's great. Perhaps you'll have high hopes for a WTCH along with the breed ring?


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Nah, no WTCH. Thats for older male eventually.
I think He'll do well in Agility.
I will tell you this: this pup has some BALLS. He doesn't quit, ever. My older male knocks him around and he goes right back up. I still havent found a name to fit yet.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

First, he is a fuzzy ball of cute wrapped up in a coat of adorable.

Now, as far as names, you say he has balls, likes to play, torments your older aussie with his "puppy-ness"...so I guess that means he is fearless, fun, fast and all over the place...so, how about:

Valiant
Cyclone
Kamikaze
Schnell (German--means to be quick or fast)
Avanti (Italian for to be ahead or in front)
Banzai!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

How about BLITZ!?


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Valiant, yes.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm thinking Blitz, Bold, Riddle, Roscoe, or Ruckus.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

surftb15 said:


> I'm thinking Blitz, Bold, Riddle, Roscoe, or Ruckus.


I like Riddle a lot too!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Oooh I really like Blitz.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Here is a video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngyOdJ9mrh0


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Pretty much sums up my life.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

DJE,
Any word from Shelly?
Let me know, Check this out too:

http://www.paramountaussies.com/Litters.html

The lady where I got my boy reccomended 'em. I saw them in Cleveland and they ahve some nice dog.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

surftb15 said:


> DJE,
> Any word from Shelly?
> Let me know, Check this out too:
> 
> ...


No word yet. I believe she had been out of town again though and just arrived back this evening. So I'm hoping for an email tonight or tomorrow from her. The pups are getting big, and they have names!

Thanks for the link. I'm a little confused why the bitch is being bred with no CH or recent in her pedigree, but the dog does look nice.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Let me know.
The bitch does is pointed in ASCA / AKC.
Nice movement girl.

I think I'm namign this pup Blaze.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

surftb15 said:


> Let me know.
> The bitch does is pointed in ASCA / AKC.
> Nice movement girl.
> 
> I think I'm namign this pup Blaze.


How did I miss that? Must go back and look... 

Am I blind!? I can't for the life of me find her stats anywhere on her page or the puppies'. 

I can't find and CH or descriptions of shows or anything. Do you have a link to the specific page? I feel dumb.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

I know its AKC pointed because the bitch got AKC poitns last weekened.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

surftb15 said:


> I know its AKC pointed because the bitch got AKC poitns last weekened.


That's strange. They need to advertise better! Unless I still just can't find it...


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Updated DJE?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Still nothing. Maybe she forgot about me...


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Ugh. Maybe its Christmas time. Give it until tomorrow and then try to give her a ring or email her again.
I know the feeling :/
How was your Xmas DJE? Was Santa good to you?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

surftb15 said:


> Ugh. Maybe its Christmas time. Give it until tomorrow and then try to give her a ring or email her again.
> I know the feeling :/
> How was your Xmas DJE? Was Santa good to you?


*sighs* Yes, perhaps it's christmas. 

Santa was pretty good to me.  I got a show chain and lead amongst other small things I asked for. I didn't really want or need much, but got a few nice gifts and some gift cards to petsmart.  How was yours?


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Show lead? Nice.
Take a picture!!!! 3 feet or 4 feet??

I didn;t need anything either, but I got $100 dollars to Petsmart (LOL) and a Garmin. LOL.
Now I'm just excited to be back at home with the two dogs.

My girlfriend took pup and Bernie home for Xmas and they both destroyed her house. And I'm serious. I watch them primarily, but wanted a break and she convinced herself she could handle both. She was wrong, LOL. 
They basically ruined her Xmas because they're "needy".

I said "are you a dog owner or a dog parent, LOL".

THey wouldn't listen on leash, they wouldn't come on command, they would run away, bark, etc etc. They don't do that around me.

Needless to say, that was her first and last time bringing the dogs home.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

surftb15 said:


> Show lead? Nice.
> Take a picture!!!! 3 feet or 4 feet??
> 
> I didn;t need anything either, but I got $100 dollars to Petsmart (LOL) and a Garmin. LOL.
> ...


Yep, a show lead. It's nothing fancy. There was no tag or anything attached, but I believe it is 3 ft. It's just plain black, but I like it and it will do it's use until I know more about them and have a preference!

Haha, nice. I've wanted a GPS, but don't really need one or want one bad enough to ask for one for christmas or to spend the money on myself! Oh, I did get a few doggie books that I'm excited to read, too.

JEEZ! Sounds like your gf had a pretty sucky christmas, lol. Frag did great at christmas, I'm about to post a brag about it. We always go everywhere together (bf and I) so he's great regardless of who has him, thankfully.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

My GF is fine with one dog, but she doesn't really discipline them so they ran the house, LOL.

Hopefully you hear from Shelly again. I would email her to see or post on the aussie website.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah... I think I'm going to.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

She said on teh Aussie forum she wasn't in dallas, So maybe she just got back?

Here are some new pix of the poochie. my older male is all work and this guy is touch.
G]


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Three of these are the same! Haha, he is very cute though.

Shelly was there last week and I believe she got back on thursday, just in time for xmas. I saw the puppy pictures on the Aussie board. They're adorable!


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

I jsut edited it! Sorry photobucket was acting weird.
I think she is busy, but it doens't even look like the pup's were whelped at her place.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

update:

Pup is doing great.

He is still a bit tense on the leash so I am going to work on that for the next few weeks before I put him on a chocker show lead and work on gaiting.

I am getting him comfortable to standing up and stacking, so when he comes to me he gets a treat when he stands up and stacks. I am going to work on his actual stack structure when he's confident in standing up.

Now my two males are getting along great, mission accomplished.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

you should start a new thread so more people will know about your little stinker.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

That's ok. Everything is central in here.
Movement picture:


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I hope his movement improves, he looks like he has crisp clear markings and good bone tho.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Sweet pup! Congratulations!


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Everyone is settled in a-ok

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1-xI7sOFP4


----------

